# Pararescue Chief Master Sergeant Nicholas McCaskill, KIA Afghanistan.



## Chris16 (May 14, 2013)

R.I.P Chief Master Sergeant Nicholas McCaskill



> In 2001, Chief McCaskill’s next assignment was the 320th Special Tactics Squadron, 353rd Special Operations Group, Kadena Air Base, Japan. While assigned as a special tactics pararescueman, he deployed to the Philippines where he augmented the 1st Special Forces Group Theater Quick Reaction Force. McCaskill provided vital combat-search-and-rescue expertise in direct support of a mission to rescue American hostages, for which he was awarded the Joint Service Achievement Medal from the commander of the U.S. Pacific Command.
> 
> In addition, he supported a maritime interdiction operation that led to the elimination of the region’s number one most-wanted terrorist. In 2003, the 353rd Special Operations Group recognized McCaskill as PJ of the Year for “building the most capable team in the unit’s history.”
> 
> ...



 Read the rest at: http://sofrep.com/20300/pararescue-chief-master-sergeant-nicholas-mccaskill-kia-afghanistan-remembered-in-tucson/


----------



## HALO99 (May 15, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## tova (May 15, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (May 15, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.  


Damn....


----------



## Dame (May 15, 2013)

Rest in peace, Warrior.


----------



## ProPatria (May 15, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 15, 2013)

RIP


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2013)

RIP MSgt, Blue Skies and following winds.


----------



## Gypsy (May 15, 2013)

Rest in Peace MSgt, we shall not forget you.


----------



## pardus (May 16, 2013)

Duplicate thread.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/rip-cmsgt-nick-mccaskill.17757/


----------

